# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga C-10 Churchill Cigar Review - Now we are talking...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have never fell in love with any Gurkha's, mainly the price is too high, and I don't feel I'm getting my money's worth. I thought to myself, an ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga C-10 Churchill Cigar Review - Now we are talking...


----------

